# Free arden grange sample?



## Ryan2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

i can remember reading on here that some people e mailed arden grange and asked for a sample and they sent them a free 2.5kg bag so i decided to email them my self as i am considering changing Jacks dry food from JWB. i Emailed them 5 days ago and havnt got a reply does anyone know how long it should take for me to recieve the sample or at least get a e mail back? thanks alot


----------



## Ryan2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

bump  pleaseeee


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Not sure sorry, i know hills give away puppy bags of 1.5kg, and eukanuba give little samples but not heard about arden grange, sorry!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I phoned them up and asked


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Took about a month, but I also got free samples from my vets as they sell arden grange


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi

I emailed them about 3 days ago and got a response this morning. I sent them my address back and they emailed to say they would pop some samples in the post, not sure how much so il keep you posted!


----------



## Ryan2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

they also emailed me this morning with a very helpful long email to help with jacks loose stools and said they would send me some samples, i think once jack has used all his JWB i am going to swap to AG on the pure fact that the customer service is excellent and how much they care for their customers which is serverly lacked in most of the dog food market, very happy


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

we shall have to see who gets their samples quicker!


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

My local pet shop gave me 4 free sample packs, but I might give Arden Grange a call also.


----------



## Ryan2009 (Jul 3, 2009)

got my samples today 4 x 100gram bags 
still dont know how some people got a 2kg bag though?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ryan2009 said:


> got my samples today 4 x 100gram bags
> still dont know how some people got a 2kg bag though?


No idea. I got the 2kg sensitive for free. Maybe the lady i spoke to liked me as we have the same breed of dog


----------

